# Site Enhancement oil, Painless Pumps.



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

I know this is controversial subject but what is your opinion about this product?

It seems different from other SEO products.

http://www.davepalumbo.com/STOREV2/painlesspumps.html

http://www.painlesspumps.com/

http://forums.rxmuscle.com/forumdisplay.php?213-PAINLESS-PUMPS-presents-The-Site-Enhancement-Forum


----------



## CunningStunt (Dec 21, 2010)

\ said:


> Indications:
> 
> Rub on vigorously where needed.
> 
> ...


Sounds about as legit as a £6 note.


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

No opinion about this product?

Is SEO products to controversial in BB?


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

seo's are widely used but that 'painless pumps' one is a bit strange. theyre selling it as a topical oil but one guy on that forum is talking about using 25g needles with it so i presume its being sold that way to avoid certain laws or something?


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

If you were to go down the SEO route, I'd suggest Synthetek Syntherol - just because there's a lot of success stories on their website with their product.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

I think @ausbuilt uses this site mate.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

jake87 said:


> seo's are widely used but that 'painless pumps' one is a bit strange. theyre selling it as a topical oil but one guy on that forum is talking about using 25g needles with it so i presume its being sold that way to avoid certain laws or something?


X2

There selling it as a "rub on vigorously" oil yet the forums you've linked to are injecting?


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

Smoog said:


> If you were to go down the SEO route, I'd suggest Synthetek Syntherol - just because there's a lot of success stories on their website with their product.


I have to disagree as PainlessPumps is approved by doctors and has an "identical, synthetic copy of your own bodies oils produced in the Bursa Sack" which Synthetek Syntherol doesn't have.


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

pea head said:


> I think @ausbuilt uses this site mate.


OK thanks, I am curious because it is different than other SEO products.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

mattiasl said:


> I have to disagree as PainlessPumps is approved by doctors and has an "identical, synthetic copy of your own bodies oils produced in the Bursa Sack" which Synthetek Syntherol doesn't have.


To be honest, I've not genuinely heard of PainlessPumps before so I'm all for hearing your experience with it if you were to try it 

Having a quick glance, it appears you don't have to inject as much as this stuff as you would Syntherol which is a plus.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

My mates, mates younger brothers step dad used it in conjunction with this  and had great results


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

Smoog said:


> To be honest, I've not genuinely heard of PainlessPumps before so I'm all for hearing your experience with it if you were to try it
> 
> Having a quick glance, it appears you don't have to inject as much as this stuff as you would Syntherol which is a plus.


I think that a lot of people misunderstand the concept and how to use SEO products, it should not be used to blow up the muscles with a massive amount, it should be used to stretch the muscle facia so you can give the muscle more room to grow with training.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

That's how I've understood how one uses it. Injecting a certain amount ED to keep the muscle stretched over a month period should see permanent muscle size (with maintenance afterwards). Some people have reported no effect with this method though. Wether they've done it to a T though can't be confirmed of course.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)




----------



## e.pp (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi Mattiasl

I have had nothing but wonderful results using painlesspumps. never have i gotten any negative side effect. my mates and i all use it and they love it too. defiantly worth trying. All other synthol products are made with oils that are meant to be injested, therefore create inflammation. the painless pumps just goes it and lives happily with your body. nor is there any pain hence the name. my friend is now using it in her cheeks as well to make them look fuller- and it def minimized her wrinkles!!


----------



## e.pp (Jan 12, 2013)

also PP is having a special= every order gets a free sample so your friend can try...or you get more! painlesspumps is the cheapest and fast shipping too



e.pp said:


> Hi Mattiasl
> 
> I have had nothing but wonderful results using painlesspumps. never have i gotten any negative side effect. my mates and i all use it and they love it too. defiantly worth trying. All other synthol products are made with oils that are meant to be injested, therefore create inflammation. the painless pumps just goes it and lives happily with your body. nor is there any pain hence the name. my friend is now using it in her cheeks as well to make them look fuller- and it def minimized her wrinkles!!


----------

